# Stick with Nespresso or switch to Delonghi



## cyberkid2002 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi all,

Currently trying to decide whether to switch from my trusty nespresso (going strong into its 3rd-ish year) or replace with a delonghi bean to cup machine...

Currently have a hasbean subscription and based on my cost per cup calculations they should come out very similar desite people saying nespresso is hugely expensive per cup.

Is the quality going to be a huge step up in quality... unfortunately, despite something like the Gaggia Classic looking like a much better option, it just would not suit my life style and the time I actually have to make coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome

You currently have a hasbean subscription? But a Nespresso ?

What are you doing with the hasbean sub then please ?

Nespresso may be less overall hassle and maintenance than a cheap bean 2 cup machine .

Cheers


----------



## cyberkid2002 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> You currently have a hasbean subscription? But a Nespresso ?
> 
> ...


The wonderful aeropress









Am thinking the same with regards the nespresso. The problem I have is that I only have chain coffee shops to compare to and the nespresso stomps all over that.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

IMHO, Nespresso is actually nicer than a B2C at the Delonghi level, it would be a sideways step, if not a downward one.

Beans like Hasbean require getting your grind perfect, and are not easy to get right. You would have to 'mod' the delonghi to remove the pressurised basket or any attempt to use better beans would be frustrating and likely pointless.

Unless you want to get into proper espresso, and for that you have to give up on the convenience of your Nespresso machine, then stick with what you have


----------



## cyberkid2002 (Nov 11, 2014)

Cheers, may well just stick with what I have then...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cyberkid2002 said:


> Cheers, may well just stick with what I have then...


Where u based anyway


----------



## cyberkid2002 (Nov 11, 2014)

Leicester, Glenfield to be specific.

Not a huge coffee culture around here. One local roaster (St Martins) which does fairly decent stuff but doesn't seem quite as fresh as some of the online suppliers.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

cyberkid2002 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ...unfortunately, despite something like the Gaggia Classic looking like a much better option, it just would not suit my life style and the time I actually have to make coffee.


Hi cyberkid,

how much 'time' would you say you have to make coffee? You can genuinely make a coffee (even with steamed milk) on a Gaggia Classic in the time it takes to make an Aeropress.

This is of course when you factor in if you can afford a decent entry level electric grinder and the time it takes boiling a kettle.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Beanosaurus said:


> Hi cyberkid,
> 
> how much 'time' would you say you have to make coffee? You can genuinely make a coffee (even with steamed milk) on a Gaggia Classic in the time it takes to make an Aeropress.
> 
> This is of course when you factor in if you can afford a decent entry level electric grinder and the time it takes boiling a kettle.


And the time it takes to warm up the Gaggia!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Dylan said:


> And the time it takes to warm up the Gaggia!


Ahaa! All good when you've got a timer plug.









Maybe less so when you live a 'frenetic' lifestyle.

Another option for OP is an Aeropress and HB Subscription ground for filter...


----------



## Callum (Aug 25, 2014)

I had little time that I wanted to waste messing around for my caffeine fix so ordered a Delonghi bean to cup believing it to be best option for me.

The delonghi arrive faulty and was returned and a Gaggia classic ordered.

It's become more than just a caffeine fix, I look forward to making an espresso these days. It becomes a hobby or perhaps obsession striving to make the best shot you possibly can.

In the mornings I switch on the classic, jump in shower then get ready. After that I have an espresso in less than a few mins.

It's definitely not for everyone, just thought I'd share my experience.


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

just get a classic and stick it on a timer if you're short on time in the morning to wait the 20 or so minutes for it to heat up.


----------



## f001 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thought I'd make a post finally, had a nespresso and I used to get the local roasters to grind it i between aeropress and espresso, then fill the reusable capsules tamp quite hard and the shots seemed good, tasty and flavourful, definately better than some of the clones, maybe not as consistent as genuine caps. Got a classic now, still playing!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Koffster said:


> It turns the machine on at 6.20 am so that is ready for when I get up at 6.30am (plus a few snoozes).


You'd need at least 20-25 to get the machine up to temp


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> You'd need at least 20-25 to get the machine up to temp


Thats what he meant by the snoozes I guess


----------



## cjroebuck (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey I'm also a long time Nespresso user and had been thinking recently of 'upgrading' to a DeLonghi. As others have said it might be more of a sideways move, so having reconsidered I think I'm going to plump for a Silvia + Mignon combo. Yes it is slightly more money than I was planning to spend, but it's been something I've had in the back of my head for the last few years and I've watched enough vids and read enough articles to justify it to myself, only now am I going ahead with it.

The one elephant in the room that I'm kind of overlooking at the moment is the practicality of all of this - for example how convenient the nespresso is, compared with all of the hassle (sorry, i mean fun) of grinding, dosing, levelling, tamping, temp surfing, brewing, texturing, pouring (I could go on!!) that will need to be practiced daily on an espresso/grinder combo. I'll be honest I can't wait to get started with all of it, and I'm convinced once the grinder and machine are dialled in and my tamping is good then the output will be tremendous.

On the other hand I'm scared that maybe 6 months down the line I just wished all I had to do was press a button! I hope all of it is going to be worth it!


----------

